# correct cpt code for ton block



## ortho1991 (Apr 7, 2014)

What is the correct  cpt code for third occipital nerve block?

I looked at 64405,64413 and 64450 just not sure.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## hgolfos (Apr 8, 2014)

I read guidance that the AMA rendered an opinion on Feb 2, 2009 that these should be coded as facet nerve block.  64490.  I don't have the actual reference to that opinion though.  Also, there may be something more recent.  This is all I have on them.  Sorry, not much help.


----------



## ortho1991 (Apr 9, 2014)

thank you any suggestions are appreciated


----------

